# My New G19 with my bug P32



## Ledgehammer (Dec 12, 2009)

I just got the Glock 19 about a week and a half ago and frickin love it. I carry the g19 iwb and the p32 ankle in a galco rig. The galco rig was a little more expensive but by far the nicest. I forget I'm even wearing it after a while.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice set right there. 

What holster are you using for the 19? I think you mentioned the Galco being for the BUG. I'm using a Desantis Tuck-This for my 19 but I'm also looking to get a Galco Skyops, too.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## Ledgehammer (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks. I'm currently using a crossbreed supertuck. I like it fine, but always like to hear others opinions. What do you prefer?


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

You got one of the best guns made the Glock 19 Congrats...............


----------



## Trooper Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

*Good choice*



Ledgehammer said:


> I just got the Glock 19 about a week and a half ago and frickin love it. I carry the g19 iwb and the p32 ankle in a galco rig. The galco rig was a little more expensive but by far the nicest. I forget I'm even wearing it after a while.


I also carry, always, a P-32. My "In the glove box gun" however, is a G-19. I love Sigs and 1911's but I really like this G-19. Keep trying to talk myself into carrying something a ittle bigger instead of the P32, but this the first gun I have actually carried all the time since I retired from LE 20 years ago. They did not have 6oz realible guns then.

Great post,

Trooper Joe


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

you have a very nice gun there.

RCG


----------



## Ledgehammer (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks - I've put probably 600 rounds through it now without a single hiccup. All different brands of ammo. I also just finished a advanced firearms training class and used it for that too. I learned a lot of good stuff, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Ledgehammer (Dec 12, 2009)

Trooper Joe said:


> I also carry, always, a P-32. My "In the glove box gun" however, is a G-19. I love Sigs and 1911's but I really like this G-19. Keep trying to talk myself into carrying something a ittle bigger instead of the P32, but this the first gun I have actually carried all the time since I retired from LE 20 years ago. They did not have 6oz realible guns then.
> 
> Great post,
> 
> Trooper Joe


I do the same thing with my 32. It's always in the glove box for me just in case. I was really impressed with it's reliability. It hasn't jammed on me yet. Do you use a pocket holster or just put in your pocket with out a holster? I'm debating which I like better. Sometimes if I draw it quickly the holster will come with it - not good.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

flieger67 said:


> Nice set right there.
> 
> What holster are you using for the 19? I think you mentioned the Galco being for the BUG. I'm using a Desantis Tuck-This for my 19 but I'm also looking to get a Galco Skyops, too.


I love the Skyops. I use the 3.5" 1911 model for my Kahr E9. They do not make an exact model for my Kahr, but the 1911 fits perfect. I love it. It is comfortable, and tucks away nicely.


----------



## Trooper Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

Ledgehammer said:


> I do the same thing with my 32. It's always in the glove box for me just in case. I was really impressed with it's reliability. It hasn't jammed on me yet. Do you use a pocket holster or just put in your pocket with out a holster? I'm debating which I like better. Sometimes if I draw it quickly the holster will come with it - not good.


I carry my P32 KelTec in a Desantis pocket holster. It is so comfortable that I sometimes forget it is there.

If you are using a KelTec, and I guess that this issue is for all 32 ACP pistols, be careful of "Rim Lock". The 32 ACP round has a slight rim on it. With ball FMJ ammo, the rounds are properly located in the magazine, and they feed just fine. With most HP ammo, the round is slightly shorter and will allow a round to work forward under the round just above it. The rims can "lock" and cause a serious jam up.

KelTec sells a rim lock preventer which is a sort of shim that forces the HP ammo slightly forward in the magazine and avoids the dreaded "RimLock".

I have talked to owners that carry all HP ammo and never experience Rim Lock. They are simply lucky that the rounds have not worked forward in either shooting or carrying the pistol.

I carry a Winchester Silvertip in the barrel and the top round in the magazine. The rest of the rounds in the magazine are fmj/ball rounds.

My P32 is a real pleasure to shoot and has never malfunctioned with about 300-400 rounds through it.

It is accurate enough that even though I am carrying this "Mouse Gun" cartridge, I feel that I can place the rounds exactly where I want them. (I am not sure just where that should be, but I think 2 or 3 rounds in a critical wound area should get the attention of any bad guy I encounter.)

Just a bit of rambling here but thanks for the post.

Trooper Joe


----------



## onebigelf (Jun 4, 2010)

Let me ask you P32 owners something. I have bee looking at the KelTec for those times that Florida is just too hot to wear anything that you can truly conceal my G19 under. I looked at both the .32 and the .380. Physically they appear to be the exact same size. The .380 might be a hair thicker, but it would require calipers to be certain, and according to the salesman at the shop both hold 6 rounds. What is the advantage of the .32? It is certainly an inferior round performance-wise to the .380. I assume there is a slight weight difference when loaded, but it's got to be pretty minimal. So what is the rational for choosing the smaller caliber? I'm probably going to pull the trigger on this purchase in the next week or so, so lay it on me.

John


----------

